# Northern IL CruzeTalk Meet II



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

The Second Official Illinois CruzeTalk Meet will Be held on Sept 21st.  


My buddy Matt who arranged the last Cruze and Sonic meet posted this following info:



Hey guys my name is Matt and I'm arranging the Chicagoland Sonic Club meets, and of course you guys are more than welcome to come, I really encourage everyone that's in our area to come out. We had a blast and yes we only had 1 cruze show but I hope to see more at the next meet which is the 21st of Sept. I encourage everyone aswell if you are on FB to add the group " Chicagoland Sonic Club " so you guys can see updates n' such. If you can't find the group on FB you can PM me and I'll add you by your FB email address. Here is some pictures of the meet on 9/7.  I am going to see about a name change and logo change for the Cruze guys if there is enough support, and I'm planning on doing a monthly meet with the sonic guys as well, I just need to know if anyone is really interested before I start investing time into a new logo, vinyl, shirts etc etc. 


That's what Matt "Reznic" posted. I think this would be something totally cool to have all of us Cruze fanatics get involved with. We all had a blast at the last meet, and these things are only going to get bigger and better.

Next meet is Sept 21st Hope to see you all then and more info will be displayed as the date draws near.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Good Idea !


----------



## Reznic (Sep 9, 2013)

This is still on for tomorrow, hope to see some guys there!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone have any info on when the next Cruze meet will be? I just bought mine and have made a few mods. I would love to join!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Where was this meets location?


----------



## Paul Cruze (Jun 20, 2019)

Does everyone wanna meet up again?


----------

